# How many remember?



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Lost a very large crappie at the hole today. Thought it was a bass and when the speckled color covered the bottom of my 8" diameter hole I got its head and started to lift when the hook popped. Mumbled a few choice words and the memory of other large fish lost at the hole ran through my thoughts. Well 1 more for the catalog of disappoints. What's the biggest fish you lost at the hole? A few have gotten larger over the years except the 40 + " Pike that grabbed the smaller pike on my tip up like a dog bone. 
Just wonder if I am in good company.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I was fishing about 8 years ago in the summer for bass by myself casting a rapala crankbait when I had a hard hit from a fish. I set the hook and it pulled drag like a pike I fought the fish for about a minute when it jumped out of the water and realized it was a giant smallmouth bass. Normally I don't get to excited but this time I reached in the water while he was still green trying to lip him and some how had him for a second but ended up with both treble hooks embedded in my hand past the barbs (and lost the fish) My adrenaline was so high I didn't even feel it, just grabbed the pliers and pulled the hooks right out of my palm and thumb. To this day I swear that smally was between 9-10#s and no one was there to see it. That's one I'll never forget (my hand was soar the next day).


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Lund Explorer (Jan 23, 2011)

At least you got to see them. I had something BIG on my bluegill rod last year for close to five minutes and never saw it. I'd gain 10' of line and he'd take out 15'. 

Now speaking of toothy critters grabbing hold of your catch, I was bluegill fishing Hamlin Lake years ago when a huge pike slurped the gill I was reeling in. Wife saw the big swirl after he'd bit me off and asked if it was safe to keep fishing. More so for her than that poor bluegill!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

it's all part of the game, so ya, I lose a few.
I do remember losing a few nice gills at the top of a 5" hole cut by my old augers. the gills were too big to turn around, so I'd just grab em. With the new 6", they're gone


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Three years ago, I had a flag go off on a tipup. I ran over there, the fish stopped running so I set the hook. I was bringing the fish in and all of a sudden I felt a thump on the line and the fish took off. I couldn't stop it so I let it run. After about 15 minutes of back and forth, the fish was right below the hole. It was the head of a giant pike or muskie as both are in our lake. Just as I started to reach down to try and get my fingers under the gill flap and jerk it out, the fish swirled and my line came flying out with a 14 inch walleye on it. The pike or muskie had that whole walleye in its mouth and spit it out at the last minute.
Later, at spring break up, my neighbor had a dead muskie wash up on his shore. That fish was 53 inches long with part of its tail missing. He called the DNR and they came out and took the muskie for research. My neighbor swears that must have been the muskie that hit my walleye on the tipup!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I hooked something on Wiggins That turned my canoe end for end and pulled us for about a minute before it spit the hook. I have no idea what it was but it was big.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Lost a walleye on Crystal Lake. Had the thing right up in the hole and it's head filled the 8" hole. hook popped out and back down it went. Not happy! Lost another one down near west Sister Island in Erie ice fishing one year. Had already caught one that went 9+ lbs and this one was a lot bigger. Half way up it spit the hook. If you had been in your back yard at that time you would have heard me screaming the f bomb from 20 miles east of Toledo!


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

Everyone's biggest fish has gotten away.


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Was ice fishing a few years ago using the rod holders that sit on the ice a fish grabbed my bait and before I could get there it pulled the rod and the holder down the hole I was more po'd about not getting the fish than I was about losing 25$ worth the gear


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

They always look bigger in the water! I have one we were fishing late ice state park really shallow. As I jig stroked up a giant northern was trying to eat it and shot in and out of site that fast. I was freaking out to my buddies saying how huge it was when my buddies pole next to me bent in half and screamed drag. I knew it was that fish. Took him to the end of the spool twice and we got to see her a couple times. Of course hook popped right out and never did get our hands on her. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I've had a couple nice muskies win the battle.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

This is one that I "sorta" remember so I'm going by the story my Dad told for years...…

I was about two yr's old, which was probably the winter of 1959-60, and my Dad took me ice fishing on an Oscoda Co. Lk.

My Dad drilled a hole, rigged up a pole, got the jig down and handed it to me. That day there was no snow on the ice and the ice was almost clear as glass.

While my Dad was drilling another hole and getting set-up I started saying, Dad, Dad, Dad....

My Dad kept saying, wait a minute, until I yelled DAD! I was kneeling on the ice, sitting on my feet, with the end of the rod down in the hole and I was slowly sliding toward it.

My Dad came over, grabbed the rod and fought a large Rainbow that was so big the dorsal fin was as long as the hole was wide. There was no way that fish was coming through that hole.

The two things I remember about that day was seeing that big fish swimming around under the ice and playing on the ice. It was smooth & slippery and I had a ball sliding around when I wasn't "fishing."


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Saginaw Bay 2005, over 20” of ice. Had a walleye up to the ice that I couldn’t thread through a 10” hole. It opened its mouth as wide as possible each time I tried getting it up. It was over 10 lbs, I figured master angler size. Eventually spit the hook.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Here’s what it looks like when everything goes your way perch fishing in a 5” hole.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

South Manistique fishing for perch on the ice with the wife .She kept getting her jig bit off that morning .She sat her pole on the ice for a moment to talk to me and in an instant her pole went down the hole.We came back that evening and set some tip ups and the wife suggested i put one in that hole so i did .Not 5 minutes later we had a flag then pulled up a 26 "pike .It had a fishing line through its mouth and out it's gill .I pulled on the line and up popped the pole .


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I have too many of these memories and try to erase them to help cope with it lol

Two years ago we were fishing a tournament, an hour into it I had a huge redearon. Soon as my fingers dipped into the icy water the hook popped out, smacked me in the forehead. I shot my hand forward to grab it, felt it slip thru my fingers and he was gone. We placed 3rd that day and would’ve had first if he ended up in the bucket. 

Last year we were fun fishing on a lake that is known for monster gills, they are few and far between but not uncommon. It was a tough bite which we were doing a lot of searching. My Buddy asked how I was doing and was making his way toward me. I said “it’s been tough, no hogs yet just a few dinks” soon as I finished that sentence my rod looked like an upside down U. He came running up to watch. I pulled the transducer, kept my cool. Soon as it broke the surface I let out a “ohhhhh my god” went to go grab em and out shoots the hook, fish laid there for a brief second and soon as my hand hit the water he gave me the big F-U with his tail. I went all the way up to my elbow, all I got was a cold and soaked arm. That gill was huge, I was surprised he could double back in that 6” hole. Looked like his back and belly were scraping coming up. Big ol forehead and the black dot on his gill plate was the size of a nickel. My buddy reminded me of that fish just the other day.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I once hooked a Steelhead while jigging a little cleo through the ice, just upstream of the M-22 bridge @ Frankfort. I shoved my 9.5', 8 weight Steelhead rod through the hole, and fought that fish under the ice for about 5 minutes. I had it going back and forth past the hole, and my Uncle got on his knees to try to grab it when I pulled its head up through the hole. A couple hits & misses, and I finally got the head through the hole. Uncle grabbed it, but the fish wiggled hard, and came out of his grip.  It was halfway out of the hole, and bent in half when the line broke. It just straightened up, and slid back down the hole backward with my cleo in its mouth. My Uncle was heartbroken. I had a great time.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Fishing a bayou a few years ago with my cousin. Not long after we started that morning I hooked a good fish. Cleared the transducer and my cousin came over to help. Big spec comes up the hole spits the hook just as my cousin reaches in. Cousin flips him perfectly out of the hole and right in to another hole I had drilled about 4' away and swims off. We still talk about it every year and laugh.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Lost 2 phones. One on Big Crooked and the other on Croton. The one on Croton hit the ice and slid like Yzerman hit it with a hockey stick. Keep my phone on a tether now.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Lost a 16" (at least) perch on Erie, trying to heave it over the side of the boat, line snapped at the knot.


----------

